# Purity source lab selective scamming



## Bizzybone (Sep 10, 2018)

So I fell a victim to purity source lab, their test E are bunk, not only with 1 but 2 of their vials. I talked to rep and they gave me the, ‘noway our stuff aren’t bunk’ ‘we can’t prove If you’re lying or not’ ‘made in state of art facility blah blah’ ‘test e is too cheap to be faked’.  Thats cool and all but still doesn’t change the fact that both of my labs came back showing it being bunk. I wish I discovered this forum before i ordered. Taking my loss and moving on.  
http://imgur.com/d2o5Zsu


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 10, 2018)

Yeah we know... 

Sorry for your loss bro


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 10, 2018)

another one bites the dust! but, but, but they seemed sooo legit! no worries man i and plenty of others did the same damn thing. stick to a local source that you can break thier face if they fuk you over.


----------



## Bizzybone (Sep 10, 2018)

Yes I’m done! I take this as a learning lesson. It was to good to be true, and it was.


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 10, 2018)

absolutely man. sorry to hear you got burned. they're known for that around the legit forums. they got a good hold on people by having boards promote them and then boom...they suck. local and not online, best advice


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 10, 2018)

Anyone that ology endorses is a scam.

Don't feel bad, I tried their shit too.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 11, 2018)

Did they ban you yet from the sites that push their stuff?


----------



## Bizzybone (Sep 11, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> Did they ban you yet from the sites that push their stuff?


No not yet, I feel like alot of the sponsored boards work together in one way.


----------



## MadeInDixie (Sep 11, 2018)

I have never understood why people scam. Word is going to get around very fast about what they are doing. It makes more sense to me if you want to make money to actually serve a product and have repeat customers. But maybe it's just me that thinks like that.


----------



## Robdjents (Sep 11, 2018)

MadeInDixie said:


> I have never understood why people scam. Word is going to get around very fast about what they are doing. It makes more sense to me if you want to make money to actually serve a product and have repeat customers. But maybe it's just me that thinks like that.




Because most humans are stupid and will trust anyone...


----------



## Bizzybone (Sep 11, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> Because most humans are stupid and will trust anyone...



Imagine some who don’t even do blood work! We can’t test the vial but we can test it with blood work.


----------



## motown1002 (Sep 11, 2018)

Why was your E2 so high?


----------



## Bizzybone (Sep 11, 2018)

motown1002 said:


> Why was your E2 so high?


Kept running dbol. Seeing my estrogen was low from the 2nd test (15), I switched Aromasin from ED to E3D to see what would happen.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 11, 2018)

Bizzybone said:


> Kept running dbol. Seeing my estrogen was low from the 2nd test (15), I switched Aromasin from ED to E3D to see what would happen.



go into PCT, you do not want to do a solo dbol run

Live n learn buddy


----------



## Bizzybone (Sep 11, 2018)

Now I’m censored on the forum.


----------



## Bizzybone (Sep 11, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> go into PCT, you do not want to do a solo dbol run
> 
> Live n learn buddy


Yes I stopped after finding out the 2nd vial was bunk and currently pcting and praying pct aren’t as bunk &#55357;&#56911;.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Sep 11, 2018)

19/23 total test?? Dude, you must feel like crap... Sorry you got bunk gear.


----------



## Bizzybone (Sep 11, 2018)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> 19/23 total test?? Dude, you must feel like crap... Sorry you got bunk gear.


I feel alright surprisingly, just bummed out wasting 8 weeks but it’s alright, you live and learn. I was already in a decent shape before I tried my first cycle. Wasn’t worth it so far lol.


----------



## hog72 (Sep 12, 2018)

man this sucks, i have some psl in my stock pile, havent ran any yet, but this thread is discouraging


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 12, 2018)

hog72 said:


> man this sucks, i have some psl in my stock pile, havent ran any yet, but this thread is discouraging



chuck it and call it a loss, or pawn it off to someone you dislike and don't want to see get bigger than you haha


----------



## Lean_dude27 (Sep 13, 2018)

their stuff is Highly under-dosed or Bunk. Throw it out and get some some Real gear Lol


----------



## Bizzybone (Sep 14, 2018)

Lean_dude27 said:


> their stuff is Highly under-dosed or Bunk. Throw it out and get some some Real gear Lol


If only it was that easy. Shrugs


----------



## Bizzybone (Sep 14, 2018)

They saying my lab work are fake because initially I asked for replacement for my bunk test e, pretty hard for me to swallow Knowing how much I wasted.  But when I thought about it, do I really wanted to take another chance with god knows what I was putting in my body.  But a sponsored Athlete posted his result to disapprove my lab, lol. Because his showed real results, his lab work has to be real!  And yet, mines didn’t show results, so it has to be fake!. What a joke.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 14, 2018)

they are probably one of the more successful scam companies out there so of course the website, packaging, sponsored athlete bloodwork etc look legit. Like I said call it a loss dude. Hopefully some day they'll get what's coming to them.


----------



## victorypark (Sep 18, 2018)

So is there a trusted source out there???

From Australia so sceptical about our products....


----------

